# Chewing cud



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have looked online and get different answers.. What age do baby goats start chewing cud?? My bottle baby is always chewing.. She really just started eating grain and hay a little.. She is not grinding her teeth anymore just chewing.. Think she is chewing cud?? She is a little over 3 weeks old.. I wouldn't think she is actually eating enough to chew cud but I'm not sure how that works??


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

They start chewing cud when they start eating solid food. (sometimes as early as 2 1/2 weeks LOL)


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok good!! That's what she is doing then.. Thx


TheRockinFunFarm


----------

